# Bolens collector



## gunstuff1000 (Jul 26, 2013)

Just got this app. I have been collecting bolens tractors since 1986 I have several ride-a-matics, ridemasters, versa-matics, power-Ho's an handi-Ho's I'm always looking for new pieces that I don't have.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum GS. Do you have any pictures of your collection?


----------



## gunstuff1000 (Jul 26, 2013)

tractor beam said:


> Welcome to the forum GS. Do you have any pictures of your collection?


Not really. If you belong to any of the yahoo groups you can see some of my stuff I moderate a few of the groups covering these model tractors. Is there a place to post pictures on here?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Absolutely! We have a tractor registry located here.... http://www.tractorforum.com/tractor-registry/ that is beneficial to our members, and at the bottom of the "General tractor forum" is a "Tractor pictures" arena that allows our members to show of their toys!


----------

